# Ram's for plowing?



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

All I see out here is GM and FORD.
Any concerns with Ram's for plowing?


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

That kinda Depends where you live. Dodge by far plows the best. Chevys ride to low. So if the snow is high you might have issues. My Buddy has a new ford he plows with. it has to be the hardest riding truck I have ever been in.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

All 3 have their own problems. There isnt one thats better than the other.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

no problems with mine.


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

only problem with mine is i did not buy a diesel!


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

GM and ford sell more trucks....
ford and GM work better for a contrator Superdutys and GM cheap replacement parts

one of the two is the reason you see more fords and GMs plowing


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

.
I am on my third Dodge. I also use the Cummins as I lovwe the power. I have an 05 Quad cab short bed, love the truck rides smooth, plows great. I have had to change the ball joints and this past fall a new trans all under warranty. If it wasn for the extended warranty, not sure what I would do. I just prefer the looks and ride in the Dodge.
Dirty
Ole
Dead
Gas
Eater


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

weeman97;677435 said:


> only problem with mine is i did not buy a diesel!


I hear you! I have a HEMI in my Durango and love it but look for a 2500 RAM with a 6.7.
You can almost buy 2 HEMI's for one diesel
February or March I will look again at any 2008's left on the lot's.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

05 Ram Quad CTD short bed, Snoway 29 and a Truckcraft dumpbed with tailgate spreader......love that truck


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

my diesel is awesome for plowing, but they all have their faults. dodges have front end problems, chevys sit too low, and fords generally ride like tanks. But I would say it would be any one persons personal preference, whether it be comfort, looks or durability


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

What was said above about Ford's harsh ride, One thing IMO that Dodge and Ford have going over GM is the solid front axle. Alot more durable, and less moving parts than the IFS.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i have had a plow on every dodge i have had and no complaints here. seems like the best truck out there. you get a solid front axle, legendary cummins mated to a reliable transmission and your plowing in style


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Dodge Cummins combo rules.


----------



## bcf (Oct 29, 2003)

No problems with mine that wer brand related. I just happened to buy my truck right about the same time in it's life it likes new parts consantly. But they all go through it(kinda like puberty or baby teeth).


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Ford and GM sell more trucks, but Dodge has more trucks still on the road.... Remember the old ad campaign- the longest running truck?
It would seem more Dodge owners keep their truck longer than Ford or GM.
I'd wager if you put a real diesel engine in either the Ford or the GM, you'd has as many or more front end problems as the Dodges- remember the Cummins out weighs the others by significant amounts and that has a lot to do with front end durability.


----------



## Booman70 (Feb 7, 2007)

Been plowing with my truck since new and no problems!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

If your paid by the hour then DONT buy a Dodge. They plow way to fast payup


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

NBI Lawn;679487 said:


> If your paid by the hour then DONT buy a Dodge. They plow way to fast payup


Nice!

It is true though. I have not met a pile I could not push.

And for all you haters out there, I am not talking about the huge piles in the corner of a lot pushed up by a loader. I'm talking about snowfall on a lot.


----------



## Snowchief (Sep 26, 2007)

JDiepstra;679546 said:


> It is true though. I have not met a pile I could not push.


True even on the 5.7 hemi, I'm often amazed at how it pushes around that behemoth of a truck without breaking a sweat. That thing makes a staggering amount of torque for what it is (e.g. a gasoline engine).


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey cedar look at all those Chevys and Fords. How many have a Big Ass sticker on the side of them with the word sno on the side of them. Dodge knows its the best at plowing and Offers the Sno chief package and back in the day it was the Snow Commander. Small tires, rubber mats and a 318 that was geared low and could push a mountain. I just loved my old 87. It had faded red paint. A red interior with a bench that would never fade. 8 foot speed caster plow and a AM/fm radio. No a/c no power windows. just great old truck with a dated body


----------



## rocknrollrednec (Oct 27, 2005)

I love my 87 w250. my neighbors have chevys and fords (new and old) but my poor old whipped Dog can go places that there's won't. as far as newer ones go...I have no idea. they look like they get squirrely when it's slick.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

NBI Lawn;679487 said:


> If your paid by the hour then DONT buy a Dodge. They plow way to fast payup


LOL! I should switch the Chevy's to Dodge since I'm the owner...


----------



## jdplows (Dec 22, 2008)

*Love Mine*

Dodge Ram 2500 w/8ft Fisher - she's a workhorse. Plows in the winter and tows a 25 ft boat in the summer. xysport


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

I have to replace one of the older trucks....I think I will go with a 2500 Ram.
Nice ride! did you do a lift on it?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Because Dodge dealers around here suck. Stick with the GM's Cedar Grounds. How come you see very few wreckers that are Dodges? I asked the owner of Hansen Towing, the largest tow company in our area that question. He has a fleet of Fords and GM's and a few Dodges. He says he likes the Ford's the best then GM then Dodge. He said he can't keep front ends and trannies in the Dodges. IMO all trucks have problem, some people just have better luck with certain brands.


----------



## ta3834bbl (Dec 4, 2004)

Love my 2500 cummins, but , I wish it had better traction in 2wd. I slide around quite a bit with the heavy cummins on wet or snowy roads, even without the plow mounted. It does better with ballast at the tailgate though. No problems with power or front end or transmissions.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

IMO I rather put a few front end parts on a Dodge and have the performance and dependability of the Cummins motor. Nothing sounds better than the turbo spooling up when you are pulling 10000Lb trailer up a hill on the expressway. Sees to me that alot of the RV guys are running the Dodge trucks. 

I have had great luck with the Dodges and love the plowing performance of the older W series trucks. Can't wait to put a blade on the 06 for a comparison. I know one thing that the newer trucks run alot tighter and easer than the old ones. But at the end of the day it is all about getting the job done and how much you enjoyed your ride!!!!!


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

JD Dave;687194 said:


> Because Dodge dealers around here suck. Stick with the GM's Cedar Grounds. How come you see very few wreckers that are Dodges? I asked the owner of Hansen Towing, the largest tow company in our area that question. He has a fleet of Fords and GM's and a few Dodges. He says he likes the Ford's the best then GM then Dodge. He said he can't keep front ends and trannies in the Dodges. IMO all trucks have problem, some people just have better luck with certain brands.


I will Admit that Dodges have some tranny issues that they have been working on, They offer a 6 speed Aisin. But all those Tow truck companys dont tell you how many times there tow has gone back for Power Joke issues. Or that they are paying tons for fuel since the 6.4 is such a pig. I cant say much bad about the Duramax and the Allison tranny. Its a great set up. The cummins is a better motor and the AIsin is only available in CC models.


----------



## The Swede (May 15, 2007)

Here you got two pictures of Dodge Ram plowtrucks.
The first is my own a Dodge Ram 1500 from 2003 with a Sno-way 28V plow and a Sno-way 6SVSS sandspreader made in stainless steel. Works like a dream.
The ather ones is a 3500 with a Sno-way 28V.


----------



## Booman70 (Feb 7, 2007)

JD Dave;687194 said:


> Because Dodge dealers around here suck. Stick with the GM's Cedar Grounds. How come you see very few wreckers that are Dodges? I asked the owner of Hansen Towing, the largest tow company in our area that question. He has a fleet of Fords and GM's and a few Dodges. He says he likes the Ford's the best then GM then Dodge. He said he can't keep front ends and trannies in the Dodges. IMO all trucks have problem, some people just have better luck with certain brands.


If you look at 90% of the private car haulers out there they run Dodges with the Cummins Simply probably the best diesel out there


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

I bought a 2008 Dodge 2500 diesel in october. Put on a 8'2" Boss V on it. We have plowed 8 times here where I'm at. This is my first Dodge. I also own a 1999 Chevy 2500, 2001 Chevy 2500HD/8.1, 2001 Ford F350/7.3D, and a 2006 Ford F350/6.0D. All with plows. Point is, I love this Dodge. I test drove them all and the Dodge was the one I liked. '
So you life time Dodge boys, tell me this, This truck comes with an exhaust brake which seems like it will come in pretty handy when pulling. Is this new for Dodge? The GM and Fords I drove didn't have this. They have the tow haul mode that I think electronically shift brakes.
In reverse where when plowing we spend alot of time, it seems geared much much lower than the other trucks I have(which I think is great). Whats the story on that? 
It also seems to have a locked rear end. On dry pavement it burns both tires and goes sideways. Is this the same as the Chevys have? It seems more solid than the others.
I put about 700 pounds of ballast in most trucks yet this one seems to hold the best traction by far. (Not a crew cab, just 4 door extended) 
Overall I love it. I wish I knew more details about the my truck. Feel free to eloborate
Oh and its a blue tec diesel? Best I can tell is it really controls the emissions. Can start in shop and literally stick your nose by the exhaust pipe and can't smell anything even before its to operating temp, which is nice, but what am I sacrificing for that. I know Ford has there own system similiar.
Sorry to be so long winded.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Booman70;688423 said:


> If you look at 90% of the private car haulers out there they run Dodges with the Cummins Simply probably the best diesel out there


I've owned over 15 Cummins in tractors and I know there a great motor and I'd love one in a good truck but the truth be told not many people would buy a Dodge if you took the Cummins away, they really don't offer anything other then a good motor. We've had good luck with GM's and we have gone to the same dealer for almost 20 years so we get looked after very well. The local Dodge dealer is a joke and you can't deal with them. But I'd still pick a Dodge over a Ford.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

BigDave12768;687665 said:


> I will Admit that Dodges have some tranny issues that they have been working on, They offer a 6 speed Aisin. But all those Tow truck companys dont tell you how many times there tow has gone back for Power Joke issues. Or that they are paying tons for fuel since the 6.4 is such a pig. I cant say much bad about the Duramax and the Allison tranny. Its a great set up. The cummins is a better motor and the AIsin is only available in CC models.


I agree and would like to add this Tow company still runs alot of older 7.3's. Also GM has had it's fair share of crap diesels, thank god they brought out the D Max Allison combo or there diesel market share would be gone for good.


----------



## Booman70 (Feb 7, 2007)

Well a bad dealer experience can sway anyone. There are bad dealers for every major brand I drove all three trucks and liked the Dodge best. I didnt like the IFS on GMs and am not really liking the newer Powerstrokes.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Hey Swede I wanna see some more pictures of your 1500 with the V plow. Can you take some from like the front/side and maybe one with the plow up i wanna see how the truck handles the plow. Thanks!


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, I currently have 2 trucks I'm looking at.
A 2007 3500 cummins and a 2005 2500 cummins.
Have to check out what V plows fit for them and make a decision soon to buy one of them.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Looks like you guys enjoy swinging off each others nut bags in the dodge section

Someone already said it, there is no one best truck otherwise there would only be one truck.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Joe D;693258 said:


> Looks like you guys enjoy swinging off each others nut bags in the dodge section
> 
> Someone already said it, there is no one best truck otherwise there would only be one truck.


Hey, no issues with GM! As long it is not a F... 
We have 10 GM's and I just don't like them


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

JD Dave;688516 said:


> I've owned over 15 Cummins in tractors and I know there a great motor and I'd love one in a good truck but the truth be told not many people would buy a Dodge if you took the Cummins away, they really don't offer anything other then a good motor. We've had good luck with GM's and we have gone to the same dealer for almost 20 years so we get looked after very well. The local Dodge dealer is a joke and you can't deal with them. But I'd still pick a Dodge over a Ford.


The cummins may be a great motor, my buddies have had quite a few fuel managment problems with thiers but..... I just think everthing about a dodge seems cheap and hollow, every close the door on one? I looked back to see if it was still hanging on... even the tail gate feels like it will buckle if you step on it the wrong way... maby its just me... Chevy is my kinda truck, but front end ground clearance IS an issue, With my Rev I bottom out the harness on myn all the time... but the Dmax / allison is absolutly remarkable.... Ford is a great work truck, but just that, a work truck.... I like the New ram style, Cant wait till they come out with a HD version, but Chevy never lets me down


----------



## vffdoug (Oct 23, 2008)

*Love my Dodge for Plowing*

I have owned Chevy's and Dodges for plowing and working with them year round. I have had good luck with both. The one thing I really like about my Dodge's are the short turning radius which tends to where wheel Joints but that is a small price to pay for the short turning radius.


----------



## jamartz (Jul 12, 2008)

I have had great luck with every Ford I have ever owned, I also have had great luck so far with my 99 Ram 2500. I wont buy a vehicle generally untill it has 100K miles on it. I put 700 miles a week on my work truck and it just depreciates a new ones value too quick, Ford makes a great truck IMO. Yes they have had thier issues over the years, but so have all the others. 

My 135K mile Excursion rides better, and is way quieter going down the hi-way then my 69K mile Ram, even with its V10 with dual flowmasters! The only reason I have lower miles on the Ram is because it was too good of a deal to pass up, an I really don't drive it that often, so I don't have to worry about depreciation as much.
I really believe that Ford makes the best long term Truck.......Although I do really like my RAM 2500 other then the ridiculously under-powered 5.9V8 under the hood. 

I love the Cummins but just could't spend the extra cash at the time.

And if you notice the Ram is my plow truck......only because again, it was too good of a deal to pass up! And I don't like the visibility you get with Excursion body style, I have all maintnence records from the previous owner who bought the truck new in 99 specifically to plow with, and looks like in the 10 years it has been plowing it has had 2 tranny's, and 3 font end rebuilds. 

like it has been said.....All 3 have thier issues, it just come down to personal preference.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Well I just finalized everything on a 3500 RAM 5.9 CTD.
8.5' Fisher V-Blade will go on it very soon!


----------



## morgan forest (Jan 2, 2009)

dodge also has a faster reverse gear and a tighter turning radious, just to name a couple more


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Here is the latest...plow just got on her today!


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

We have a 98 Ram 2500 with the 360 engine a 8ft fisher plow and it is on its 4th tranny in 63,000 miles. I believe it is the way it is run but thats just me. We were informed by the tranny shop to remove a one way check valve in the cooler line so maybe this one will last longer.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

how about some more pics of that nice ram? Like from a 45 angle from the front. Is it auto or 6 speed?


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

good choice on the truck and plow you will love it


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Cedar Grounds;718697 said:


> Here is the latest...plow just got on her today!


Nice New truck and plow. But I noticed you got about 1/2 inch of snow on the driveway. That would be the first thing I plowed with my new toy.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Jt13speed;718887 said:


> how about some more pics of that nice ram? Like from a 45 angle from the front. Is it auto or 6 speed?


It's an auto 5.9 cummins.
I have to take some more pics some day while playing in the snow.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice looking Truck, I hope it treats you well. I think your going to pop it's cherry tonight.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm certain about that!


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

My 97 Ram 1500 plows like a champ. Also a couple of pics of a Dakota I was plowing with last year. Believe it or not that thing was amazing in the snow. It could push piles almost as big as the truck!


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Here is my Dirty baby


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

NICE Cedar Its even a mega cab! Love the looks of the white with stainless! 

Nice truck Bigdave Ive always loved that blue on Rams.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I grew up with 80's Chevy's- good trucks, but torsion bar suspension does NOT belong on a working truck.
I owned one Ford and learned quickly why mechanics charged so much to work on them- what a PITA.

Dodge has some flaws, but I'll take them in a heartbeat.....
142K miles on mine, and the only complaint I really have is the reman torque converter failed after only 70K. I had the trans worked at shy of 70K to bring it up to handle my then future plans- brought the 47re up to the 48Re spec. If you have a problem with their trannys, buy a stick, lock 5th gear and be happy- even the mighty cummins can;t kill the NV standards.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

WOWOWOWOW plowing with a megacab! Nice truck. 

Don't listen to what everbody says about Dodge trannies. You have a 48RE and they are tough. Spend $500 on an aftermarket valvebody and it will take care as you as long as you take care of it. 
I have 70,000 miles on it so far and it is holding strong. Not to mention I have been running the Edge Juice with Attitude and the TS MP-8, adding a few hundred extra pounds of torque over stock.


----------

